# Brown fin



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

my betta, commander bubbles, who i thought had tail rot, but i dont know if he did or not, well now the ends of his fins are turing brown.







that picture was like a week ago, and see in the top fin thing howits kinda brown and curled now all the ends of his fins are like that. whats wrong with him? :-(


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i just got him probably about a month ago at a petsmart. not all of their bettas looked healthy there though, some looked dead but were still breathing.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i think its fin rot


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

it could just be age...a picture would help if you could get one though


----------

